# The old drop the pin just outside of the surge zone trick



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Ever had that happen to u? Please elaborate below. It is very sneaky and another example of how Uber invites the cheap people to be even cheaper.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

one of the oldest tricks done by uber x pax


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Drive to pin wait 5 and cancel, teach them $5 at a time. Of course this is if your city still has cancel fees, if not cancel immediately.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Or if you call them and you know exactly where they actually are stay parked at the Pin location and talk to them as if you were actually pulling up to their location. Say things like "Is that you standing on the Corner" "Can you see my flashing lights?" Waste as much time of theirs that you physically can while collecting the Cancellation fee.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> Drive to pin wait 5 and cancel, teach them $5 at a time. Of course this is if your city still has cancel fees, if not cancel immediately.


I received the "new agreement" and read every word. In my notice, you now have to wait 10 minutes before cancellation not 5. At least that is in my area, but we do still get the cancellation fee, just have to wait longer. Not thrilled idling for 10 minutes and this past weekend was terribly super slow.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't say that it was intentional but yeah I've had pains outside the surge zone.

The best pin drop was in the middle of a cemetery at 2:30 in the morning


----------

